# Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?



## Micha383 (22. November 2015)

Also wenn man mit der Lotrute oder einer Sonarrute (Sonarphone) einfach ein Gewässer erkunden möchte, braucht man da eine Tageskarte für? Weil dem Fischfang geht man ja nicht nach.

Gibt es da Erfahrungswerte?
Hat da schon mal wer bei einem Verein etc. nachgefragt?

Gruß
Micha


----------



## MisterMyjoergi (22. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Nee, natürlich nicht. Da brauchste nichtmal einen Fischereischein für. Genausowenig, als wenn du den Kescher für das Schmetterlingsfangen mißbrauchst oder mit der geflochtenen Schnur Seilchen springst.

Du solltest nur nichts anderes mithaben, so dass das Ganze glaubhaft bleibt.


----------



## yukonjack (22. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*



MisterMyjoergi schrieb:


> Nee, natürlich nicht. Da brauchste nichtmal einen Fischereischein für. Genausowenig, als wenn du den Kescher für das Schmetterlingsfangen mißbrauchst oder mit der geflochtenen Schnur Seilchen springst.
> 
> Du solltest nur nichts anderes mithaben, so dass das Ganze glaubhaft bleibt.



Da wäre ich mir nicht ganz sicher, wir sind hier in Deutschland.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Wenn Du nicht angelst, wegen was solltest Du angezeigt werden?

Aber abseits der Vernunft hat yukonjack auch recht ;-))))


----------



## huawei71 (22. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Ich würde das auf jedem fall vorher absprechen...bei uns am Vereinsgewässer steht ein Schild...Betreten nur für Mitglieder und Gastangler...


----------



## PirschHirsch (22. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Da wäre ich vorsichtig - womöglich wird Dir dann unterstellt, Du hättest nen Haken mit Köder irgendwo am Körper versteckt, um in einem unbeobachteten Moment schnell wechseln zu können.

Also lieber nachfragen, ob Du Dich überhaupt mit montierten "Fischereigeräten" am Wasser aufhalten darfst, wenn Du keine Karte hast.

Ob "fangbereit" = mit konkret montiertem Haken oder nicht, spielt halt eventuell keine Rolle. Da reicht quasi schon die reine Rute.

Und sowas steht halt auch nicht unbedingt explizit in der Karte (falls Du diese evtl. schon mal gesehen haben solltest/kennst und da nix gefunden hast) 

--> angesichts "toller" Kartenformulierungen wird sowas evtl. gar nicht vermerkt, aber Ärger und Gemache wg. Nichtwollen gibt's dann evtl. trotzdem.

Also lieber vorher nachfragen und im Idealfall noch schriftlich bestätigen lassen (was aber evtl. schwierig wird - je nach Bock des Typen am anderen Leitungsende).

Um Logik und rationales Denken geht's bei der ganzen Angelegenheit (leider!!!!) überhaupt nicht (wo kein konkret montierter Haken, da kein Fang, Punkt - soweit die [schöne] Theorie).

Sondern darum, was sich da evtl. von schlecht gelaunten und schon gar nicht diskussionsbereiten Amlängerenhebelsitzern spontan aus dem Hirn gesaugt wird. Insbesondere hier in BW.

---> wegen sowas (und/oder damit verbundenen Diskussionsversuchen) kann man halt schnell auf ne interne Blacklist kommen, was dann auch kein Mensch braucht (der dort zukünftig noch in Ruhe angeln will). Ebenfalls insbesondere hier in BW.

Und eventuelle Rechtsanwalt-Rennerei wg. ner "illegalen Lotrunde" ist auch komplette Zeitverschwendung.


----------



## Micha383 (22. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Erst mal vielen Dank für die Rückmeldungen von euch :m

wäre toll wenn sich noch ein Boardie melden würde der schon erfahrungen in der Richtung hat.

Bei dem Gewässer handelt es sich um die Rems bei Schorndorf welches ich gerne mal im nächsten Jahr genauer Loten würde, nur würde das sehr teuer werden wenn man jeweils ne GK brauch.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Lajos1 (22. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Hallo Micha 383,

ich denke schon, daß Du da in Erklärunsnot kommst, warum du das machst.
Denn wozu solltest du loten wollen, wenn Du nicht fischen willst? und fangfertig betrifft, wie ich meine, schon die aufgepflanzte Angel, ist aber auch ländersache. Hinzu kommt, wenn dort kein öffentlicher Weg ist Du kein Uferbegehungsrecht hast. Ich würde es lassen. Außerdem kann ich mir gut vorstellen, daß falls Du dann eine Tageskarte  möchtest Du keine bekommst wegen Deines "seltsamen" Verhaltens.


Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (22. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Da wäre ich vorsichtig - womöglich wird Dir dann unterstellt, Du hättest nen Haken mit Köder irgendwo am Körper versteckt, um in einem unbeobachteten Moment schnell wechseln zu können.



Basierend auf genau (!) dieser "Argumentation" ,hat ein Kollege mal von der WaschPo ein Ticket kassiert.

Ein paar Testläufe mit (noch Hakenfreien) Eigenbauwobblern,
Karte daheim(wozu auch,man angelt ja nicht) und schon war der Interpretationsdrops gelutscht.

Man könnte ja ruckzuck..klar,sicher.

Und wer per Auto anreist,könnte ja evtl. auch die Karre versenken wollen?

Gibt in D Umstände,welche sich dem gesunden Menschenverstand schlichtweg entziehen.


----------



## Jose (22. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*



Micha383 schrieb:


> Also wenn man mit der Lotrute oder einer Sonarrute (Sonarphone) einfach ein Gewässer erkunden möchte, braucht man da eine Tageskarte für? Weil dem Fischfang geht man ja nicht nach.



mich würde schon interessieren, weshalb du das gewässer erkunden möchtest?

erst das buch lesen vorm kauf?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (22. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Ich denke nicht das was passiert, zumindest strafrechtlich. Egal was man dir unterstellt....die müssen dir beweisen das du schwarz geangelt hast und nicht umgekehrt. 

Wird vielleicht nicht gern gesehen am Wasser...aber sofern du später mal eine Gastkarte aus einem Angelshop beziehst wird das eh nicht kontrolliert, selbst wenn du auf einer "schwarzen Liste" bist. Die Mühe macht sich doch keiner, vor allem dann nicht wenn er (Angelshop) an den Gastkarten nichts verdient.


----------



## fireforget (22. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Hallo Micha,

ich angel selbst des öfteren an der Rems bei Schorndorf.
Bisher bin ich mit allen Verantwortlichen des Vereins (Kontrolleure, Gewässerwart) prima klargekommen. Ich würd mich deshalb einfach dorthin wenden und nachfragen. Den Kopf wird man dir deshalb sicher nicht abreissen.

Ich könnte mir allerdings schon vorstellen, dass wenn du mit einer Rute dort unterwegs bist, schon in Schwierigkeiten kommen könntest. Probleme mit Schwarzanglern gibts dort mehr als genug. Die Kontrolleure haben vermutlich schon jede Menge an Ausreden gehört, auch wenn im deinem Fall keine Absicht zum Fischfang besteht.

Davon ab Frage ich mich was du dort soviel loten möchtest ?
Da das Gewässer ja recht überschaubar ist, kann man die meisten Stellen ohne großes Loten herausfinden.
Ausserdem nützt dir die Loterei nur bis zum nächsten Hochwasser, denn die Struktur hat sich dann stark verändert.

Grüßle

Tobias


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*



D1985 schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht das was passiert, zumindest strafrechtlich. Egal was man dir unterstellt....die müssen dir beweisen das du schwarz geangelt hast und nicht umgekehrt.
> 
> Wird vielleicht nicht gern gesehen am Wasser...aber sofern du später mal eine Gastkarte aus einem Angelshop beziehst wird das eh nicht kontrolliert, selbst wenn du auf einer "schwarzen Liste" bist. Die Mühe macht sich doch keiner, vor allem dann nicht wenn er (Angelshop) an den Gastkarten nichts verdient.



Guter Einstand und tolle Einstellung für jemanden, der an anderen Gewässern Angeln möchte. Solche Leute sind dann ganz sicher willkommen und erhalten weitere Gastkarten ohne Probleme...

Hier in Deutschland kannst du Probleme bekommen, wenn du mit "fangfertigem" Angelgerät zu dicht an ein Gewässer kommst, wo du keine Angelerlaubnis hast. Die Gutmütigkeit, Menschenverstand oder Rechtskenntnis von anderen Anglern/Aufsehern/Kontrolleuren würde ich nicht unbedingt herausfordern wollen.

Wenn an meinem Gewässer Fremde Leute mit einer Angel rumrennen, dann würde ich auf solche "Ich bin nur Loten" Diskussionen auch keine Lust haben. Es sind einfach zuviele Schnacker und anderes Gesindel unterwegs. 

Ich würde es im Zweifel mit dem Vorstand abklären. Wenn die das Erlauben,  hat man zumindest etwas in der Hand. Auch wenn das gesprochene Wort im schlimmsten Fall nichts nützt.

Mir erschliesst sich nur nicht, warum das Loten so teuer sein soll?  Selbst wenn du eine Gastkarte kaufen musst, wie oft im Jahr willst du  denn dort hin zum "loten"?

Mit fangfertigem Angelgerät einfach so an fremden Gewässern aufzukreuzen ist grob fahrlässig.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (22. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Fangfertig ist eine Rute aber auch nur mit Haken. Sicherlich hat man weniger Probleme, wenn man vorher den Bewirtschafter fragt.


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*



D1985 schrieb:


> Fangfertig ist eine Rute aber auch nur mit Haken. Sicherlich hat man weniger Probleme, wenn man vorher den Bewirtschafter fragt.



Das ist nicht der Fall. Es langt, wenn sie ohne großen Aufwand "fangfertig" gemacht werden kann. Da sollte man sich immer informieren, wenn man irgendwo hinfährt. So kann die dritte fertige Rute im Boot Probleme bereiten, wenn nur 2 erlaubt sind.

Deine Lotmontage könntest du in Kürze umbauen. Somit kann es auch schnell Probleme geben.

Wie gesagt, "kann" und muss nicht. Aber ich würde nicht empfehlen, das Risiko einzugehen. Und mal davon ab gehört es sich schlicht und ergreifend nicht, sich an fremdem Wasser rumzutreiben und dort für Missverständnisse zu sorgen. Ich kann jeden Aufseher verstehen, der solche Leute dort wegschickt. Und sich das mit dem Kartengebenden Verein zu verscherzen ist ja auch ein toller Tipp...von wegen beim Kauf der Karte schaut der Verkäufer nicht drauf. Mag sein. Dafür schaut der Kontrolleur drauf und wenn es gemerkt wird, hast du eine Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei (Karte ungültig) und Hausfriedensbruch an der Backe. Herzlichen Glückwunsch.

Entweder vorher abklären, oder Karte kaufen.

Sonst lesen wir hier bald wieder einen Jammer/Mecker Thread über den achso bösen Verein XYZ...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (22. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Das würde aber wieder voraussetzen, das die Rute auch fangfertig gemacht werden kann. Hat man keine Haken / Köder dabei würde das nicht funktionieren 

Aber wie auch immer....vorher nachfragen ist sicherlich doch besser.


----------



## Micha383 (22. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

@Jose

ich beangel das gewässer schon auch so, so ist es ja nun auch nicht.

Und das mit dem Buch, da kann ich vor dem Kauf auch schon drin blättern und lesen aber eben nicht ganz.

Daher das Loten, für die Struktren quasi wie im Buch blättern und das Angeln per se ist dann wie das Buch richtig lesen.

Ich habe halt interesse an den Sturkturen und deren Unterschiede im Flußverlauf aber dafür jedes ma GK kaufen wäre schon etwas happig.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Micha383 (22. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*



fireforget schrieb:


> Hallo Micha,
> 
> ich angel selbst des öfteren an der Rems bei Schorndorf.
> Bisher bin ich mit allen Verantwortlichen des Vereins (Kontrolleure, Gewässerwart) prima klargekommen. Ich würd mich deshalb einfach dorthin wenden und nachfragen. Den Kopf wird man dir deshalb sicher nicht abreissen.
> ...



Schon ein Spaziergang an der Rems über die ganze Strecke oder große Teile der Strecke wäre an einem Tag nicht machbar zumindest aus meienr sicht der Dinge bzw. für mich. Und Loten/Sonar würde wohl ungleich länger dauern.

Und nach dem Hochwasser wird dann eben erneut gelotet/sonar. 
Das ist einfach Interesse an der Technik und dem Gewässer, zumal ich dort auch immer mal wieder Angle.


----------



## Andal (22. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*



Micha383 schrieb:


> Bei dem Gewässer handelt es sich um die Rems bei Schorndorf



Was muss man denn an dem Bach ausloten? Wo dort tiefere Stellen sind, sieht man doch auch so.


----------



## Lazarus (22. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Einen Thread mit dem selben Thema gab es bereits. TE, du bist also nicht der Erste, der auf solche Ideen kommt.

Diesen Beitrag möchte ich dir besonders ans Herz legen: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3506692&postcount=45

Meine Meinung: Wenn man keinen Ärger hat, sucht man sich eben welchen. Schuld sind hinterher natürlich immer die Anderen.


----------



## Micha383 (22. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Hmm...

Hohn und Spott, ach Deutschland einig Anglerland.

In diesem Sinne

P.S
Ich möchte hier weder den Verein der die GKs ausgibt prellen, noch iwelche lücken oder dergleichen ausnutzen.
Ich will doch nur Infos zu dem Thema bzw. Erfahrungen anderer die sowas vll. schon mal geamcht haben oder bei dem Thema in kontakt mit Vereinen usw. stehen.

Aber seis drum


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (22. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Hab ich hier irgendwo zu diesem Thema schon mal geschrieben. Ich wäre bei dem Dialog, der sich entspinnt, wenn du mit deiner Lotrute 'nen Hänger hast und just in diesem Moment der Wachtmeister spezial auftaucht, sehr gerne Mäuschen!|supergri#h


----------



## Lajos1 (22. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Hallo,

das ist ein interessanter Aspekt, den Sten Hagelvoll hier ins Spiel bringt.
Micha383 nehmen wir mal an es ist so, Du hast einen Hänger und der Aufseher/Polizist kommt; Du reisst ab- aus dieser Nummer kommst Du nicht mehr raus, denn das mit dem Loten wird dann als ganz dämliche Ausrede ausgelegt. Ein guter Rat, lass es sein, es bringt ja auch so gut wie nichts, loten, wenn man schon muss, kann man auch unmittelbar vor dem Angeln und das kostet weniger Zeit und Aufwand.
Ich wäre nie auf den Gedanken gekommen Tage vor dem eigentlichen Angeln irgendetwas auszuloten obwohl ich es ohne Repressalien befürchten zu müssen könnte, da ich eine Jahreskarte habe. Auch habe ich noch nie gehört, daß dies jemand bei uns gemacht hätte.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## MisterMyjoergi (22. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> ...
> Micha383 nehmen wir mal an es ist so, Du hast einen Hänger und der Aufseher/Polizist kommt; Du reisst ab- aus dieser ...



Polizist lass ich mal aussen vor, aber der Fischereiaufseher hat nur Angler zu kontrollieren, keine Ausloter! |supergri

Fischereiaufseher:"Angeln Sie hier etwa? Einmal den Erlaubnisschein bitte!"

-Ausloter:"Nee, ich lote nur das Gewässer aus! Schönen Tag noch!"

Was will der Aufseher denn dann machen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*



MisterMyjoergi schrieb:


> Polizist lass ich mal aussen vor, aber der Fischereiaufseher hat nur Angler zu kontrollieren, keine Ausloter! |supergri


Seh ich auch so.........

Wer nicht angelt, hat (eigentlich) nix zu befürchten...


----------



## Andal (22. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Das wird die Herrschaften Kontrolleure aber wenig interessieren, wie das so ein autonomer Loter sieht. Selbst wenn er dir auf der Stelle vielleicht nichts wollen kann, den Tag versaut er dir mindestens und wenn er nachlegt, auch noch ein paar andere Tage obendrauf.

Und selbst wenn du die Streiterei gewinnst, was bringts dir, wenn sie dich dann nicht mehr fischen lassen? Dir keine Gastkarte mehr verkaufen, weil sie solche Leute nicht haben wollen?

Man muss wohl ein extremst problemfreies Leben führen, wenn man sich auf dermaßen sinnlose Art und Weise mit Ärger eindecken muss. |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Wenn Du ohne Angeln mit nem Fischfinder-Echolot auf Fluss/See unterwegs bust, wo das Angeln mit Echolot verboten ist, kann Dir auch keiner was...

Das gerade manche (NICHT alle, gibt genügend gute!!) Vereinskontrollettis meinen, sie wären (mindestens) Hilfssheriffs, ändert nix an der Rechtslage..

Um Ärger ausm Weg zu gehen, wäre eine vorherige Abklärung dennoch sicher zu empfehlen - es sei denn, Du hast Alternativgewässer und willst es wissen ;-))


----------



## Lajos1 (22. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Hallo,

wie willst Du aber bei einem Abriss beweisen, dass Du nicht geangelt hast, wenn Deine Auslot-Utensilien nicht mehr vorhanden sind -richtig- geht nicht und aus die Maus.
Außerdem kann der Aufseher jeden der mit einer Angel am Gewässer angetroffen wird erst mal kontrollieren.  
Stellt euch einmal vor, ein Jäger geht ohne Munition im fremden Revier mit seinem Gewehr spazieren und redet sich raus er habe ja keine Munition dabei und will nur die Haftfähigkeit seines neuen Waffenöls testen. Also ich glaube nicht, daß sowas durchgeht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## wilhelm (22. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Es gibt doch eigentlich genau *zwei* Möglichkeiten.

Erste und beste: man(n) fragt den Gewässerbewirtschafter.

Zweite: man (n) besorgt sich eine Gastkarte oder wird Mitglied im Verein,

 alles andere in doch gelinde gesagt Speckolatius|rolleyes


 Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## ronram (22. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

...oder dann hat der Kontrolleur aus einiger Entfernung beim Auswerfen etwas glitzern sehen und schon heißt es man habe geblinkert.

So eine Lot-Aktion, wenn auch erlaubt, hat schon Potential für Ärger zu sorgen.
Ohne so etwas vorher wenigstens mal anzukündigen (Mail zum Verein oder so), würde ich das nicht unbedingt machen. Auf die Diskussionen hinterher hätte ich keine Lust. Oder noch schlimmer, man kassiert tatsächlich eine Anzeige, weil man irgendwo etwas mit Haken gesehen haben will....ganz davon abgesehen, dass man es sich vielleicht mit den Leuten verscherzt, die dann später, wenn man gerne eine Karte hätte, am längeren Hebel sitzen.


----------



## Jose (22. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*



Micha383 schrieb:


> Hmm...
> 
> Hohn und Spott, ach Deutschland einig Anglerland.
> 
> ...




das ist ja mal ein zungenschlag...


tus doch einfach und berichte.


----------



## wilhelm (22. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*



Jose schrieb:


> das ist ja mal ein zungenschlag...
> 
> 
> tus doch einfach und berichte.




Ja wenn die bösen auch nicht die gewünschte Antwort geben ?????#c


----------



## Lajos1 (22. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Hallo, 

also mal Butter bei die Fische, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß ein Verein einem Nichtmitglied die Bewilligung erteilt an einem seiner Gewässer ohne Tageskarte mit einer Angel irgendetwas auszuloten. Jungs wo lebt ihr denn, ihr kennt doch die Deutschen Vereine, so läuft das nicht, wer glaubt, daß das geht ist schon ganz schön blauäugig.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (22. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Das auch mit Fug und Recht. Gibt man hierzulande den kleinen Finger, ist auch gleich der halbe Arm weg. Würdet ihr euch das selber antun?


----------



## Esox 1960 (22. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Kauf dir eine Tageskarte,dann kannste nach dem loten
auch gleich angeln,und............ gut ist.! (völlig schmerzfrei.)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (22. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Ich würde es einfach machen. 

Wie groß ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, das man überhaupt kontrolliert wird? Sehr gering.

Wie groß ist, das ausgerechnet dann die Montage abreißt? nochmals geringer. Wie groß ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, das der Kontrolleur sofort den "Delinquenten " anspricht, ohne ihn vorher zu beobachten ? 

Weiß ich nicht, aber wäre ich der Kontrolleur würde ich das tun. Und dann erkenne ich sehrwohl einen Unterschied, ob jemand lotet, mit Pose oder einen Blinker wirft.

Wird hier vielleicht der Wunsch nach einem härteren Durchgreifen bei Fischwilderei als Istzustand dargestellt?

Ich habe heute noch einen Artikel von vorgestern dazu gelesen.


----------



## Jose (22. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

...und wie groß mag wohl dann der jammer sein, wenn der lappen weg ist?

ach ja, Recht haben und rechthaben...


----------



## Andal (22. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Gibt dann aber wieder einen vielseitigen Trööt und haarsträubende Rechtsauslegungen. Für Unterhaltung wird also gesorgt.


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*



Andal schrieb:


> Gibt dann aber wieder einen vielseitigen Trööt und haarsträubende Rechtsauslegungen. Für Unterhaltung wird also gesorgt.



Da der TE auf meine Begründeten Einwände noch nicht mit einem Satz eingegangen ist, wird das hier also auch noch solange weitergehen, bis ihm einer "mach schon" sagt.

Ich freu mich auf den Jammerthread ala "ich hab Anzeige bekommen".


----------



## Lajos1 (22. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Hallo Testudo,

gerade weil sich der "Loter" am Wasser ungewöhnlich darstellt, wird der erste normale Angler, der das sieht, einen Fischereiaufseher verständigen und dem mitteilen, daß sich da jemand verdächtig macht.
Aber wir streiten hier um "des Kaisers Bart" ich habe in all den Jahrzehnten, seit ich fische noch nie gesehen, daß jemand mit einer Angel ohne fischen zu wollen am Wasser unterwegs war und garantiert, so sieht es auch jeder Aufseher und Polizist und wenns hart auf hart geht auch der Richter. Und jede andere Erklärung wird mit Sicherheit als faule Ausrede gewertet.
Aber wenn sich jemand unbedingt Schwierigkeiten einhandeln will: "wem nicht zu raten ist, dem ist auch nicht zu helfen."

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## derangler89 (22. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Also nach gesetzt heisst es meines wissens nach, dass man erst "angelt" bzw. "schwarz angelt", wenn man die angel komplett angelbereit hat. also ausgefahrene/zusammengesteckte rute mit haken bzw. köder. von daher dürfte es rein rechtlich nicht als angeln gelten, wenn man nur lotet und man würde keine karte brauchen... das ist aber schon dann alles ne ziemliche paragrafenreiterei


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (22. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*



derangler89 schrieb:


> Also nach gesetzt heisst es meines wissens nach, dass man erst "angelt" bzw. "schwarz angelt", wenn man die angel komplett angelbereit hat. also ausgefahrene/zusammengesteckte rute mit haken bzw. köder. von daher dürfte es rein rechtlich nicht als angeln gelten, wenn man nur lotet und man würde keine karte brauchen... das ist aber schon dann alles ne ziemliche paragrafenreiterei



Nein so einfach wird es nicht sein. Es ist von Fanggerät dei Rede, Dazu gehören auch Rute, Rolle und Schnur.

Das die geeignet sein muss, um einen Fisch zu fangen wünscht sich der Menschenverstand ist aber nicht zwingend erforderlich, um Recht zu sprechen. 

Ich habe an der Rems noch nicht gefischt, aber sie hat mich sehr an ein Gewässer erinnert, welches ich lange beangelt habe. Die Ruhr bei Bochum Hattingen. Die Gewässerstruktur lasst sich bei solchen Gewässern gut lesen.


----------



## Lajos1 (22. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Hallo,

wie gesagt, ich habe so etwas in 55 Anglerjahren noch nie gesehen oder gehört und niemand der nicht fischereiberechtigt ist hat mit einer Angelrute am Wasser was zu suchen und ich garantiere, daß jeder Aufseher und Polizist etc. sich verarscht vorkommt, wenn er die Story mit dem "Loten" vorgesetzt bekommt; weil es ja auch keinen Sinn macht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Sinn "macht" es schon, das Gewässer auszuloten. Aber einfach so ohne Erlaubnis mit einer Angel am fremden Wasser rumhantieren wird Ärger geben.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (22. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie gesagt, ich habe so etwas in 55 Anglerjahren noch nie gesehen oder gehört und niemand der nicht fischereiberechtigt ist hat mit einer Angelrute am Wasser was zu suchen und ich garantiere, daß jeder Aufseher und Polizist etc. sich verarscht vorkommt, wenn er die Story mit dem "Loten" vorgesetzt bekommt; weil es ja auch keinen Sinn macht.
> 
> ...



Lajos, doch das kann Sinn machen, wenn er z.B. Unterstände sucht, um gezielt auf Raubfisch zu angeln, wäre die Kenntnis gut. 

So kann er an einem Tag dann zig Spots beangeln, statt selbige zu suchen.


----------



## Jose (22. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*



Testudo schrieb:


> ...So kann er an einem Tag dann zig Spots beangeln, statt selbige zu suchen.



richtig.
und wenns nicht um raubfische geht, 
dann könnte er ja schon tagelang vorher anfüttern, was sicher problemloser wäre.

bei einer tageskarte und max 24 std, das sehe ich ein, da wirds schon etwas eng und hektisch.

alle spots schon zu kennen und dann vorzugsweise mit nem pedelec abzurasen, sorry, -grasen, das macht natürlich sinn.

wobei, inner metro dauerts nur ne stunde und kostet nur 'n bruchteil.

schade, dass der TE uns seine überlegungen nicht ausbreiten will, da schießt bei uns natürlich die fantasie ins kraut, auch bei mir.

aaaber, wär ich kontrolletti, da würd ich die sache schon richtig ausloten, bis auf seinen senkel.


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Ich würd mir einfach ganz normal ne TK holen und dann mit Gummifischen grundabklopfend so viel wie möglich Strecke runterreißen.

Also recht "oberflächlich" angeln (im Sinne von nicht ewig an einer Stelle aufhalten bzw. diese intensiv ausfischen - zwei bis max. drei Würfe, weiterlatschen; das reicht, um festzustellen, ob "tief", "mitteltief" oder "flach").

So lassen sich zumindest die derbsten Tiefenunterschiede ermitteln.

Wobei praktischerweise auch noch Fangchancen bestehen.

Der Bach ist nicht sonderlich gigantisch, da kann man ja fast drüberfeuern.

Somit auch nicht unbedingt nötig, die Abklopf-Absinkphasen-"Zähl"nummer nach dem Wurfeinschlag an beiden Ufern separat durchzuziehen.

Irgendwelcher Echolotkram ist bei dem Geplätscher da vollkommen unnötig und IMO einfach Overkill

---> im Schnellfeuermodus mit Gummifisch lässt sich da wesentlich mehr in wesentlich kürzerer Zeit erkunden.

Und es besteht dabei wie gesagt auch noch immer Chance auf Fisch. Und es gibt - dank TK - keinerlei Probleme mit Lotmissverstehern.

Zudem findet man so auch zumindest teilweise heraus, wo die derbsten Hänger lauern (was wiederum auf nen eventuellen Hotspot schließen lässt).

Und bekommt so recht schnell nen guten Gesamteindruck. Wenns sein muss --> daheim Karte per Google etc. anfertigen/ausdrucken und unterwegs mit Notizen versehen.


----------



## Lajos1 (23. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Hallo Allrounder27 und Testudo,

wir haben uns etwas mißverstanden. Sinn macht das Ausloten unter Umständen schon. Ich finde nur, daß es keinen Sinn macht (u.A. wegen dess unnötigen Zeitaufwandes etc.)  Tage VOR dem eigentlichen Angeln und dazu noch ohne Lizenz das Gewässer auszuloten.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (23. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Stellt euch vor, jemand _"treibt"_ sich bei euch auf dem Grundstück rum und _"will nur mal so schauen..."
_Was macht ihr?? Lasst ihr ihn wirklich gewähren??

Nun, wenn sich jemand an einem meiner Vereinsgewässer mit einer Rute rumtreibt und das noch ohne Schein...
Ob er "nur"lotet oder was anderes im Sinn hat - das kann ich ja nicht wissen. 
Ergo hat der Eigentümer das Recht, ihn vom Wasser/Ufer zu verweisen.

Dann hat er (vielleicht) noch ein Problem... Mit dem Erwerb eines Angelscheins bekommt man das Recht sich an diesem Gewässer aufzuhalten, es faktisch zu nutzen.

Hat man keinen Schein, hat man es nicht.

Es kann ja durchaus sein das es keine Owi ist - allerdings hast du dann bestimmt schlechte Karten wenn du in den Verein willst, genauso kannst du vom Erwerb eines Gastscheins ausgeschlossen werden.

Getreu dem Motto: Unser Gewässer, unsere Regeln.

Ich kann mir aber gut vorstellen was passiert wenn der TE diese Frage beim Vorstand stellt: er wird eine negative Antwort bekommen!!
Warum dürfte jedem klar sein... Und es liegt nicht daran das es (vieleicht) _"Verbanditen"_ sind...

Also: kauf dir einen Schein und gut ist... Wer sich das Geld für eine Lotrute abzwacken kann, hat auch das Geld für eine Tageskarte.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (23. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Ich persönlich würde mir da überhaupt keinen Kopp machen und drauf los loten mit 'nem Sonar. Sollte ein Kontrolletti eine andere rechtliche Interpretation haben, wäre ich gern bereit diese klären zu lassen. Voraussetzung wäre allerdings, dass Betretungsrechte o.ä. nicht gesondert für Angler gelten und ich beim Loten auch sonst nix weiter dabei hätte, was mit Angeln im eigentlichen Sinne zu tun hätte... Quasi unterwegs als in einer Mission als Heimatforscher . Ich wäre (und bin) da völlig tiefenentspannt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde mir da überhaupt keinen Kopp machen und drauf los loten mit 'nem Sonar. Sollte ein Kontrolletti eine andere rechtliche Interpretation haben, wäre ich gern bereit diese klären zu lassen. Voraussetzung wäre allerdings, dass Betretungsrechte o.ä. nicht gesondert für Angler gelten und ich beim Loten auch sonst nix weiter dabei hätte, was mit Angeln im eigentlichen Sinne zu tun hätte... Quasi unterwegs als in einer Mission als Heimatforscher . Ich wäre (und bin) da völlig tiefenentspannt...


Ganz Deiner Meinung.....


----------



## oberfranke (23. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Sehe ich genauso. 

Also Sinn macht es schon vor dem angeln zu wissen wie die Bodenstruktur ungefähr ist. Hindernisse, Gumpen, Löcher Untiefen, Kanten usw. in einem See ändern sich  nicht so extrem. 

Ob es verboten ist weiß man als Außenstehender nicht- woher auch. Habe noch nie ein Schild gesehen wo das draufstand. 
Baden, Zelten, Offenes Feuer, Befahren und Betreten ja,  aber loten mit Sonar verboten habe ich noch nie gesehen. 
Es steht meist nur auf dem Erlaubnissschein oder in der Vereinsatzung bzw Gewässerordnung usw. das kann ein Außenstehender nicht wissen.   
Gesetzlich ist es nicht verboten die Tiefe anhand eines Sonars zu loten. 
Bleibt also "nur" das Betretungsverbot.

Führen von fangbereiten/fangfertigen Angeln bzw Angeln die man ohne weiteren Aufwand fangfertig machen kann an Gewässern ist nicht erlaubt -stimmt.

Zu ner fangfertigen Angel gehört immer ne Anbißstelle und ein Köder. 
Sonst ist es lediglich ein "Stecken" mit Schnurr. 
Habe ich keine Anbissstelle also Haken, bei mir habe habe ich auch keine Angel bei mir. Ich habe nicht mal die Möglichkeit zu angeln da ich weder Haken noch Köder habe. 

Vor Ärger und Fragen schützt das natürlich nicht und Freunde macht man sich auch keine.  

Am besten schickt man seine Frau, vorausgesetzt sie hat keinen Angelschein, zum loten. "Ich angle nicht, ich mache ne Gewässerkarte für meinen Mann als Weihnachstgeschenk."


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*



oberfranke schrieb:


> Am besten schickt man seine Frau, vorausgesetzt sie hat keinen Angelschein, zum loten. "Ich angle nicht, ich mache ne Gewässerkarte für meinen Mann als Weihnachstgeschenk."


Geile Idee!!
:q:q

Ansonstne se h ich das wie Du auch:
Wo kein allgemeines Betretungsverbot kann man wie jeder andere Bürger auch nicht angeln, aber loten..


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (23. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*



oberfranke schrieb:


> Bleibt also "nur" das Betretungsverbot.



Es scheint mir durchaus richtig, hier Anführungszeichen zu setzen, denn ich kenne sehr wenige Gewässer, an die ich als Nichtangler, Spaziergänger, Wassersportler im Gegensatz zu Anglern nicht dürfte...


----------



## Lajos1 (23. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Hallo,

na ja, es gilt halt immer auch der Rechtsgrundsatz."Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht". z.B. Artikel 72 Abs. 2 Bayerisches Fischereigesetz (ja, Thomas ich weiss, mit Bayern hast es Du nicht so): "Die Fischereiaufseher können bei Personen, die auf, an oder in der Nähe von Gewässsern mit Fanggeräten angetroffen weren, jederzeit..." und dann kommt die ganze Palette der Möglichkeiten und das sind in Bayern viele.
Es heißt auch nur Fanggeräte, ist nicht näher spezifiziert und ihr werdet mir wohl rechtgeben, daß eine Angelrute ein Fanggerät ist.
Also, nichts ist mit Loten ohne Lizenz, zumindest in Bayern nicht, ja ich weiß, die Rems ist in BW aber ich denke schon mal, daß es da ähnlich ist.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Ne Angelrute ist ohne Haken kein Fanggerät - darauf würd ichs jederzeit ankommen lassen..


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (23. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ne Angelrute ist ohne Haken kein Fanggerät - darauf würd ichs jederzeit ankommen lassen..



So siehts aus...


----------



## Lajos1 (23. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Hallo kaulbarschspezi,

na ja, so ziemlich an allen Gewässern, an denen kein öffentlicher Weg entlang geht hat ein Nichtangler (dieser hat kein Uferbegehungsrecht) während der Vegetationsphase vom 1. April bis zum 30. September in Bayern nichts verloren, da es sich bei den Grundstücken in aller Regel um landwirtschaftliche Nutzflächen handelt und diese eben nur von Berechtigten (Landwirt, Jäger, Angler) betreten werden dürfen.
Anmerkung, das trifft schon mal auf fast alle Fließgewässer zu.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## oberfranke (23. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> "Die Fischereiaufseher können bei Personen, die auf, an oder in der Nähe von Gewässsern mit Fanggeräten angetroffen weren, jederzeit..." und dann kommt die ganze Palette der Möglichkeiten und das sind in Bayern viele.
> Es heißt auch nur Fanggeräte, ist nicht näher spezifiziert und ihr werdet mir wohl rechtgeben, daß eine Angelrute ein Fanggerät ist.
> Also, nichts ist mit Loten ohne Lizenz, zumindest in Bayern nicht, ja ich weiß, die Rems ist in BW aber ich denke schon mal, daß es da ähnlich ist.


Was macht aus ner Rute mit Schnurr eine Angelrute bzw ein Fanggerät? 


Auch in Bayern braucht man keine Lizenz zum loten. Das ist eine alleinige Regelung des Fischereiberechtigten ob er es als Grundlage der Angelerlaubnis untersagt.


----------



## Franz_16 (23. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Es scheint mir durchaus richtig, hier Anführungszeichen zu setzen, denn ich kenne sehr wenige Gewässer, an die ich als Nichtangler, Spaziergänger, Wassersportler im Gegensatz zu Anglern nicht dürfte...



Richtig. Einem normalen Bürger (Privatmann) als Grundstückseigentümer irgendetwas zu verbieten ist nur in sehr engen Grenzen möglich.

Trotzdem würde ich mich nicht, mit der Lotrute ohne Erlaubnisschein hinstellen - das birgt ein gewisses Risiko an Stress, und den brauche ich in meiner Freizeit beim Angeln einfach mal gar nicht. 

Ich bin relativ viel unterwegs um mir Gewässer anzuschauen und zu erkunden. 

Dabei greife ich auf 2 Methoden zurück. 

Um in größeren Gewässern oder längeren Flussabschnitten einen schnellen Überblick zu bekommen, nehme ich mein kleines Schlauchboot, klemm das Echolot ran und paddel da rum, bevorzugt im Sommer - und wenn möglich auch ohne da viel Aufsehen zu erregen. Unter der Woche spät Abends oder am frühen Morgen. Ein Echolot braucht man dafür aber eigentlich gar nicht, die gute alte Maurerschnur mit einem Gewicht am Ende, und alle 100cm ein Knoten tuts genauso, und verrät auch gleich alles über die "Bodenhärte".

Die zweite Methode ist das hier schon häufiger beschriebene Abwerfen mit Gummiködern am Bleikopf. Macht Spaß, ist gerade bei einem völlig neuen Gewässer sehr spannend, man kann sehr viele Informationen sammeln und zur Krönung auch noch Fische fangen.


----------



## Lajos1 (23. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Hallo Jungs,

also wenn eine Angelrute kein Fanggerät ist, dann weiß ich nicht was sie sonst sein sollte; ein Küchengerät, ein Autoersatzteil, ein Reinigungsgerät oder was?
Glaubt mir, eine Angelrute ist ein Fanggerät.
Ich habe auch gerade mit einem Fischereiaufseher gesprochen, ganz klar hat der gesagt 1. Identitätsfeststellung, 2. Platzverweis und 3. Meldung an den Bewirtschafter.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Revilo62 (23. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Wenn das in Bayern so geregelt ist, dann ist es eindeutig.
Ich hab mal bei uns im Fischereirecht für Brandenburg nachgeschaut und finde nur die Formulierung " fangfertig" und dazu gehört letztendlich ein Haken als Anbißstelle. 
Ein Skizzenblock und Stift könnte dann das Equipment vervollständigen und die "Erklärungsnot" mildern.
Die Beweislast liegt dann beim Kläger und das könnte eng für ihn werden.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> also wenn eine Angelrute kein Fanggerät ist, dann weiß ich nicht was sie sonst sein sollte; ein Küchengerät, ein Autoersatzteil, ein Reinigungsgerät oder was?


Ohne Haken ists eben kein Fanggerät - was willste damit denn fangen?

Eine Fahnenstange kanns sein (sieht man immer wieder in Fussballstadien), ein Stange für Gurken, ein Hilfsmittel zum loten (loten - nicht angeln)....

Und Fischereiaufseher kannste viele fragen - die haben auch die Weisheit nicht mit Löffeln gefressen und viele rechtlich auch nicht gerade viel Ahnung.

Was ist denn, wenn ich nicht lote mit einer Angel, sondern daran nen kleinen Schwimmring befestigt habe, um meinem Kind das Schwimmen beizubringen?
Fanggerät?

Cool................................

PS:
Im Gesetz gucken hilft immer, selbst in Bayern:
http://www.gesetze-bayern.de/jporta...se=1&doc.id=jlr-FischGBY2008rahmen&doc.part=X

Abteilung VII
Bußgeldvorschriften

Art. 77

(2) Mit Geldbuße kann belegt werden, wer vorsätzlich oder fahrlässig

3.
ein *gebrauchsfertiges* Fanggerät auf einem Fischwasser, in oder an einem Wasserfahrzeug oder außerhalb der öffentlichen Wege in der Nähe eines Fischwassers mit sich führt, ohne in dem betreffenden Gewässer zum Fischfang befugt zu sein.


Der Kontroletti (sofern bestätigter Fischereiaufseher bzw. als Fischereivollzugsbeamte im Außendienst eingesetzten Beamten staatlicher Behörden) kann also zwar gerne kontrollieren, wenn jemand Fanggerät dabei hat (oder er etwas für Fanggerät hält).

Aber nur dann wie folgt weiter tätig sein, wenn tatsächlich ein aktives, unbeerechtigtes Angeln vorliegt:

Art. 72, (3)
1 Die Fischereiaufseher können bei Verdacht einer Zuwiderhandlung gegen die in Abs. 1 genannten Rechtsvorschriften zu deren Verhütung oder Unterbindung in entsprechender Anwendung des Polizeiaufgabengesetzes:
1.
die Identität von Personen feststellen,
2.
eine Person von einem Ort verweisen oder ihr vorübergehend das Betreten eines Orts verbieten (Platzverweisung),
3.
Fische und andere Sachen sicherstellen, *die unberechtigt* erlangt worden sind oder bei Zuwiderhandlungen gegen Rechtsvorschriften nach Abs. 1 verwendet wurden oder verwendet werden sollen.


Bußgeldbewehrt (von Strafrecht spricht da ja eh keiner) ist es aber nur, wenn das Gerät auch gebrauchsfertig ist.....


----------



## oberfranke (23. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> also wenn eine Angelrute kein Fanggerät ist, dann weiß ich nicht was sie sonst sein sollte; ein Küchengerät, ein Autoersatzteil, ein Reinigungsgerät oder was?
> Glaubt mir, eine Angelrute ist ein Fanggerät.
> ...


Dann definiere mal den Begriff Angelrute. Was macht einen Stecken/Stab/zur Angelrute bzw zum Fanggerät? 

Eine Rute mit Schnurr? Dann sind alle Goaßlschnalzer Angler und dürfen nicht in der Nähe von Gewässern schnalzeln bzw nur mit Angelerlaubnisschein
Was macht nen Stecken zur Rute? Die Ringe und die Rolle. hmmh Stippfischer sind dann keine Angler mehr.
Nur der Stecken mit Schnurr alleine ist eine Angel? Haut nicht so ganz hin.  
Dann nehm halt nur ne Schnurr und bind nen Haken/Anbissstelle dran. 

Merkst was? Die Anbissstelle ist das was es ausmacht.


----------



## Lajos1 (23. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Hallo,

ich hätte mal eine allgemeine Frage; sagt mal, ihr, die ihr auch schon länger fischt, habt ihr jemals einen Angler gesehen der, ohne selbst zu fischen mit einer Rute nur zu dem Zweck unterwegs ist, ein ihm fremdes Wasser auszuloten? Wie bereits erwähnt- ich nicht. Also diskutieren wir hier über einen vermutlich rein theoretischen Fall und langsam glaube ich, daß uns der Themenstarter ein bißchen auf den Arm nehmen wolltet und wir ihm auf dem Leim gegangen sind. Schließlich hat er sich ja lange nicht mehr gemeldet.
Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt.


einen schönen Tag noch

Lajos


----------



## Andal (23. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

@ Thomas:

Wenn du das Anglerboard so vollkommen freizügig und liberal führen würdest, wie du das von den Bewirtschaftern und ihren Gewässern forderst, was würde dann wohl hier binnen kürzester Frist los sein?

Wenn sich eine kritische Lage abzeichnet, dann schreitest du mahnend, oder verwarnend ein. Das hält den Laden in geordneten Bahnen. Was nicht sein soll, das wird verhindert. In diesem Sinne!


----------



## Revilo62 (23. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Finde ich nicht so ungewöhnlich, allerdings haben wir hier auch andere Bedingungen, die meisten haben einen Jahresschein.
Hab ich auch schon gemacht, in meiner Zeit als Karpfenangler, gerade bei kleineren übersichtlichen Gewässern bis 10 ha macht das sogar Sinn, ist zwar oldschool aber deswegen nicht schlecht.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Auch in B-W ist die Sache rechtlich recht klar (weil da der TE ja herkommt bzw. für dortige Gewässer fragt):
http://www.landesrecht-bw.de/jportal/?quelle=jlink&query=FischG+BW&max=true&aiz=true

§ 45
Mitführen von Fanggeräten und sonstiger Fangmittel
Niemand darf an oder auf Gewässern, in denen er nicht zum Fischfang berechtigt ist, Fanggeräte und sonstige Fangmittel *fangfertig* mitführen. 
Das Mitführen unerlaubter Fanggeräte und sonstiger Fangmittel an oder auf Gewässern ist untersagt.


----------



## oberfranke (23. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hätte mal eine allgemeine Frage; sagt mal, ihr, die ihr auch schon länger fischt, habt ihr jemals einen Angler gesehen der, ohne selbst zu fischen mit einer Rute nur zu dem Zweck unterwegs ist, ein ihm fremdes Wasser auszuloten? Wie bereits erwähnt- ich nicht. Also diskutieren wir hier über einen vermutlich rein theoretischen Fall und langsam glaube ich, daß uns der Themenstarter ein bißchen auf den Arm nehmen wolltet und wir ihm auf dem Leim gegangen sind. Schließlich hat er sich ja lange nicht mehr gemeldet.
> Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt.
> ...


Ja habe ich schon wiederholt gesehen.

Die Frage mal in Google tippen, wurde schon in den  verschiedensten Foren durch gekaut. Auch in nen Forum in dem nach dem ersten Eindruck her viele Fischereiaufseher vertreten sind, da gingen die Meinungen auch auseinander. Der Trend ging meines Erachtens dahin einen Platzverweis zu erteilen Richtung Betretungsrecht, Beunruhigung des Wassers ect.
Die Richtung Fischwilderei wurde von vielen als nicht gegeben betrachtet.
Ne Verhältnismässigkeit ist jedenfalls nicht gegeben.


----------



## Lajos1 (23. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Hallo oberfranke,

ich nehme mal an, aufgrund Deiner Herkunft, daß Du eventuell auch in der Wiesent mit der Fliege fischst. Wie siehst Du das beim sogenannten Teasen, also mit einer Fliege, ohne Haken fischen, nur um sich der Überlistung des Fisches beim Biss zu erfreuen?
Das müßte dann ja, ein Haken ist ja nicht vorhanden, erlaubt sein und weder der Gewässerbesitzer noch irgendein Fischereiaufseher könnten was dagegen tun.
Das glaube ich allerdings nicht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Hier nochmal (auch wenn Bayern hier nicht interessiert) die rechtlichen Grundlagen für Bayern:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Im Gesetz gucken hilft immer, selbst in Bayern:
> http://www.gesetze-bayern.de/jporta...se=1&doc.id=jlr-FischGBY2008rahmen&doc.part=X
> 
> ...



Und hier das relevante für den TE aus B-W:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch in B-W ist die Sache rechtlich recht klar (weil da der TE ja herkommt bzw. für dortige Gewässer fragt):
> http://www.landesrecht-bw.de/jportal/?quelle=jlink&query=FischG+BW&max=true&aiz=true
> 
> § 45
> ...


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (23. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Richtig. Einem normalen Bürger (Privatmann) als Grundstückseigentümer irgendetwas zu verbieten ist nur in sehr engen Grenzen möglich.



So auch meine Einschätzung. Zentral scheint mir folgendes: nach meiner Einschätzung (und im Gegensatz zu Lajos) gibt es keine mir bekannte Handhabe, die Geschichte nach dem Landesfischereirecht oder irgendwelche Angelvereinsordnungen zu verfolgen. Ich angele nicht, also ist jegliches Recht, was Angeln und Fischerei reglementiert, nicht anwendbar. Für anwendbar halte ich aber alles, was den Zugang zum Gewässer einschränken könnte, d.h. Betretungsverbote, Naturschutzrecht blablablub. Insofern könnten mir Vereine, Pächter, Kontrolleure den Buckel runterrutschen. Für den alternativen Weg einer Anzeige wegen Hausfriedensbruches durch einen Besitzer müsste ich - soweit ich mich erinnere - widerrechtlich ein eingefriedetes Grundstück betreten bzw. zunächst mal auf Fehlverhalten hingewiesen werden. Nun ja...


----------



## Lajos1 (23. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Hallo, 

es wurde doch von den "Loter" Befürwortern mehrmals in diesem Thread erwähnt, daß der Haken es ausmacht ob es sich um ein Fangerät handelt oder nicht. Also wie seht ihr dann das beim Teasen (im Beitrag 71 beschrieben) ein Haken ist nicht vorhanden; also erlaubt?

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> So auch meine Einschätzung. Zentral scheint mir folgendes: nach meiner Einschätzung (und im Gegensatz zu Lajos) gibt es keine mir bekannte Handhabe, die Geschichte nach dem Landesfischereirecht oder irgendwelche Angelvereinsordnungen zu verfolgen. *Ich angele nicht, also ist jegliches Recht, was Angeln und Fischereirecht reglementiert, nicht anwendbar*. Für anwendbar halte ich aber alles, was den Zugang zum Gewässer einschränken könnte, d.h. Betretungsverbote, Naturschutzrecht blablablub. Insofern könnten mir Vereine, Pächter, Kontrolleure den Buckel runterrutschen. Für den alternativen Weg einer Anzeige wegen Hausfriedensbruches durch einen Besitzer müsste ich - soweit ich mich erinnere - widerrechtlich ein eingefriedetes Grundstück betreten bzw. zunächst mal auf Fehlverhalten hingewiesen werden. Nun ja...


Wie gesagt, sind wir uns einig, siehe dazu auch die von mir eingestellten Rechtsgrundlagen in denen darüber hinaus immer auf gebrauchs- bzw. fangfertig hingewiesen wird ..

Keinen Fisch fangen (können), kein Angeln, kein fangfertiges Gerät...


----------



## oberfranke (23. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo oberfranke,
> 
> ich nehme mal an, aufgrund Deiner Herkunft, daß Du eventuell auch in der Wiesent mit der Fliege fischst. Wie siehst Du das beim sogenannten Teasen, also mit einer Fliege, ohne Haken fischen, nur um sich der Überlistung des Fisches beim Biss zu erfreuen?
> Das müßte dann ja, ein Haken ist ja nicht vorhanden, erlaubt sein und weder der Gewässerbesitzer noch irgendein Fischereiaufseher könnten was dagegen tun.
> Das glaube ich allerdings nicht.



Wiesent- ja stimmt.
Da gibt es ein Betretungsrecht, Störung des Gewässers, Hausrecht, Tierschutz usw. Gibt nen deutlichen Platzverweis und fertig.   
Es geht in diesem Fred nicht ums Fische ärgern sondern ums Loten. Da ist der Fisch bis auf die "Ruhestörung" völlig unbeteiligt. 

Wer sich in Franken nur um des Fische ärgerns wegen ans Wasser stellt läuft schon Gefahr am Michelsberg in Bamberg einzuziehen. :z


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (23. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hätte mal eine allgemeine Frage; sagt mal, ihr, die ihr auch schon länger fischt, habt ihr jemals einen Angler gesehen der, ohne selbst zu fischen mit einer Rute nur zu dem Zweck unterwegs ist, ein ihm fremdes Wasser auszuloten? Wie bereits erwähnt- ich nicht.



Mich würdest Du manchmal so antreffen können. Wie gesagt, ich bin da vollkommen tiefenentspannt und mir keiner strafbaren Handlung bewußt.



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch gerade mit einem Fischereiaufseher  gesprochen, ganz klar hat der gesagt 1. Identitätsfeststellung, 2.  Platzverweis und 3. Meldung an den Bewirtschafter.



Joa, könnte er versuchen. Würde im Zweifel auch mit der herbeigerufenen Polizei oder vor Gericht geklärt werden. Und sollte aufpassen, dass er sich bei seinem Tun nicht ne Anzeige wegen Nötigung o.ä. einfängt, sollte er einer Fehleinschätzung seiner Befugnisse unterliegen und diese über Gebühr ausleben wollen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Oben stehen doch die gesetzlichen Grundlagen, auch wenn Bayern hier komplett irrelevant ist..


----------



## xxstxr70 (23. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Da wäre ich vorsichtig - womöglich wird Dir dann unterstellt, Du hättest nen Haken mit Köder irgendwo am Körper versteckt, um in einem unbeobachteten Moment schnell wechseln zu können.
> 
> Also lieber nachfragen, ob Du Dich überhaupt mit montierten "Fischereigeräten" am Wasser aufhalten darfst, wenn Du keine Karte hast.
> 
> ...



So wie Du dies schilderst, bist Du Dir sicher das wir nicht das Jahr des Herren 1936 schreiben??????:q|uhoh:


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (23. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*



mmaier1 schrieb:


> Nachlesen kannst Du das genau hier



Nochmal schnell die Quelle geändert, damit nicht auffällt, dass auch auf eine mögliche Übertretung der Befugnisse im Sinne der "Verfolgung Unschuldiger" explizit hingewiesen wird? 

Aber keine Sorge, mich (und den TE) interessiert Bayern nicht und das kann bei Euch gern gehandhabt haben, wie Ihr wollt. Im Grunde hast Du auch nicht ganz unrecht, gerade Bayern ist bekannt für immer wieder auftretende Fälle polizeilicher Willkür und Rechtsbeugung. Insofern will ich mich da gar nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen...|rolleyes


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (23. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Dazu mal einen Link zur Mitteilung einer sächsischen Behörde
und einen zu einer Posse, die da vor einem Amtsgericht bei den Ostfriesen aufgeführt wurde:

http://www.muldenfischer.de/Documente/Fangfertig.pdf

http://www.fischundfang.de/Service/Aktuelle-Meldungen/Freispruch-fuer-Schwarzangler

Nichtsdestotrotz, und bei allem Konjunktiv, der hier zu lesen ist, die Nummer kann aus so vielen Gründen gründlich in die Hose gehen...ich wäre da skeptisch.

Wie schrieb Andal ziemlich zutreffend:

"Man muss wohl ein extremst problemfreies Leben führen, wenn man sich auf  dermaßen sinnlose Art und Weise mit Ärger eindecken will"

Die Zahl der möglichen Worst-Case-Szenarien ist bei der Geschichte Legion.
Grundsätzlich, ich würde es machen, aber ganz allgemein jedem Anderen nur davon abraten...#h


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (23. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> es wurde doch von den "Loter" Befürwortern mehrmals in diesem Thread erwähnt, daß der Haken es ausmacht ob es sich um ein Fangerät handelt oder nicht. Also wie seht ihr dann das beim Teasen (im Beitrag 71 beschrieben) ein Haken ist nicht vorhanden; also erlaubt?



Im Prinzip ist es ähnlich, kein Haken dran oder dabei und Du hast kein fangfertiges Gerät (wenn so definiert). Allerdings würde ich dies nicht bis in die letzte Konsequenz austesten. Da man hier schon eine Art Köder anbietet und Fische zumindest zum Zuschnappen verlocken will, scheint mir der Erklärungsaufwand ungleich höher. Man kann ja Fische  durchaus auch ohne Haken fangen - beim Pöddern, beim Hornhechten... 
Von daher würde ich gar nicht ausschließen wollen, dass man da eine widersprechende Rechtsinterpretation übergeholfen bekommt. Zumal, wenn - wie Sten ja richtig bemerkt hatte - just im Moment der Kontrolle ein Hänger auftritt oder ein Hecht die Schnur kappt...  

Beim (echo)loten hat man erstmal prinzipiell nix mit den Fischen am Hut und man kann das schon so gestalten, dass es auch für argwöhnische Geister nicht wie Angeln aussieht...


----------



## Lajos1 (23. November 2015)

oberfranke schrieb:


> Wiesent- ja stimmt.
> Da gibt es ein Betretungsrecht, Störung des Gewässers, Hausrecht, Tierschutz usw. Gibt nen deutlichen Platzverweis und fertig.
> Es geht in diesem Fred nicht ums Fische ärgern sondern ums Loten. Da ist der Fisch bis auf die "Ruhestörung" völlig unbeteiligt.
> 
> Wer sich in Franken nur um des Fische ärgerns wegen ans Wasser stellt läuft schon Gefahr am Michelsberg in Bamberg einzuziehen. :z


Hallo oberfranke,

also, beim Fliegenfischen sind mir in den letzten 6-8 Jahren drei Teaser begegnet (ich befürworte das überhaupt nicht und halte es für Quatsch), einen "Nur-Loter" habe ich in 55 Jahren Fischerei nie gesehen.
Das von Dir aufgeführte Betretungsrecht und die Störung des Gewässsers trifft auf den Loter ohne Tageskarte auch zu. Hausrecht trifft nur bei umfriedeten Grundstück zu und hier auch nicht bei Koppeln oder Viehweiden. Ob der Fisch geärgert wird (Tierschutz) ist erst einmal nicht erwiesen.
Bleibt also als einziges Kriterium nach wie vor der Haken; wie von der Loter-Fraktion hier mehrmals erwähnt. Ergo könnte  ich ohne Schwierigkeiten zu bekommen in der Wiesent  oder sonstwo in Deutschland an jeder beliebigen Strecke mit meiner Fliegenausrüstung zum Teasen aufkreuzen und niemand könnt was dagegen unternehmen, da ja kein Haken vorhanden ist und keine Absicht einen Fisch zu fangen.
Es ist nicht so einfach, wie es scheint!

Petri Heil

Lajos

Hallo Kaulbarschspezi,

mit dem hier diskutierten "Loten" war aber in keiner Weise das Echoloten gemeint. Hierzu brauch ich selbstverständlich keine Angellizenz.
In Bayern gibt es genauso viel oder wenig Polizeiwillkür oder Rechtsbeugung wie in anderen Bundesländern und wenn ich es genau bedenke - eher weniger.

Petrri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Pacman1710 (23. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Hallo zusammen,

Muß mich auch mal zu Wort melden. 

Also ich muß sagen, ich habe das früher häufig auch selbst gemacht, um einfach am darauf folgenden Tag sofort effektiv angeln zu können.

Trotz dem Schachverhalt, das ich es ja jederzeit beweisen kann, das ich *NUR* zum Loten hier bin (ist ja an Angel nur Schwimmer und Blei befestigt) habe ich mich immer vorher beim Pächter/Eigentümer erkundigt ob selbiges erlaubt ist!
Neben vielen, "ja natürlich, warum auch nicht" gabe es auch ein paar etwas engstiernigere, konservative Genossen die mich am liebsten durchs Telefon gezogen hätten und den Kontrolleuren zum Fraß vorgeworfen hätten!

Natürlich bin ich auch der Meinung, das ich dort wohl ohne rechtliche Konsequenzen Loten hätte dürfen, habe ich es unterlassen. Als Gastangler=Geldgeber haben mich diese Vereine jedoch nicht gesehen!!
Nach dem Motto, "jedem so wie er es will"!#6


----------



## Jose (23. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

ich bin hier raus. rechthaberei ist nicht mein ding.
fangfertig ist eine komplette montage, natürlich schon OHNE köder aufm haken...#d
ich hab spliss genug, also raus hier...

aber noch zwei oder drei knöchelchen den besonders bissigen logeleiern hinwerfen, das mag ich doch noch.



kontrolletti kommt...
"loten" sieht aus wie...
kontrolletti darf mangels befugnissen und unter beachtung der persönlichen rechte des ach so rechtssicheren anglers nicht nach haken/köder forschen, ruft also polizei...
tag versaut oder voller erfolg: mal wieder so einer "p***nelke" gezeigt, welch einen hammer man hängen hat, ob zeit dabei drauf geht, egal, das innere hüttenfest ist doch das beste...
dann nach hause und den nächsten post schreiben, evtl sogar über "bitte bitte mehr kontrollen" (ja, hab da so einige ABler wieder erkannt)
über sinnhaftigkeit diskutieren wir hier nicht so oft, rechthaberisch über Recht haben viel zu...

ich hoffe, dass die kontrollettis manns genug sind, solche rufe in den wald ebenso zu echoen.

und überhaupt werden in solchen trööts immer äpfel mit birnen...

egal: hauptsache rechthaben bar jeglicher vernunft

wird heiter werden: winter hat angefangen, schonzeiten stehen vor der tür, der frust bricht sich bahn.
ist wie weihnachten, jedes jahr. aber keinesfalls so erbaulich...


klick mich


----------



## Meefo 46 (24. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Moin Leute ..


Nu mal von einem unbedarften ,du hast eine Angel,Rolle ;

Schnur;Pose ausgebleit eventuell wirbel oder nicht ,

was fehlt zum scharfmachen Haken und Köder.

Und das soll nicht auf den Gedanken bringen du könntest 

Angeln wollen.

Erkläre das der Obrigkeit.


Gruss Jochen.|wavey:


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (24. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Und selbst wenn es "statthaft" wäre - einen negativen Eindruck hat die Person dann schon mal hinterlassen.
Die Folgen für ihn (und vielleicht andere (Karpfen)angler) dürften klar sein...

Ich verstehe nicht warum es immer mehr in Mode kommt, erstmal das Internet zu fragen anstatt das naheliegendste und einfachste zu machen:  beim Eigentümer / Pächter nachzufragen...
Seitenweise Diskusion, kein Ergebniss um dann doch schlussendlich wieder am Anfang zu stehen...


----------



## Lajos1 (24. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Hallo Meefo 46,

da hast Du recht, denn das Gesetz stellt ja nur die Rechtsgrundlage dar.
Kommt es zum Treffen vor Gericht, weiß erstmal niemand wie die Sache ausgeht, denn die Auslegung des Gesetzes obliegt dem Gericht. Würde das Gesetz immer eins zu eins vom Gericht übernommen werden - wir bräuchten weder Staats- noch Rechtsanwalt.
Oder wie es auch so schön heißt: "vor Gericht und auf hoher See ist man in Gottes Hand".

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> kein Ergebniss


??
Ergebnis ist doch eindeutig.

Siehe von mir aufgeführte Rechtsgrundlagen für B-W:
Gerät nicht fangfertig, kein juristisches Problem.

Probleme mit Bewirtschaftern kanns trotzdem geben, die überschätzen halt sich und ihre Möglichkeiten so oft wie ihre schlecht ausgebildeten Kontrolleure..


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (24. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*



Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Moin Leute ..
> 
> 
> Nu mal von einem unbedarften ,du hast eine Angel,Rolle ;
> ...



Nein, wozu sollte eine Pose austariert sein beim loten?

Da reicht eine Wasserkugel zum aufklemmen und ein Lotblei.

Und da das Gewässer hier kaum mal 15 m breit ist und nur in wenigen Gumpen 2 m tief könnte das loten mit einer Kopfrute erfolgen.

Wähle ich dazu eine Maurerschnur mit farblichen Markierungen alle 50 cm wird der Eindruck nicht zu angeln noch verstärkt.


----------



## Rheinspezie (24. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Moin,

der F.A. nimmt die Personalien des "Loters" auf und gibt sie an den Vorstand weiter.

Der Vorstand setzt den "Loter" auf eine Liste, die die Kartenausgabestellen einsehen können.

Der "Loter" bekommt nie wieder eine Karte für das Gewässer.

Der "Loter" hat aber  Recht,so mental und überhaupt...

Der Fischereirechteinhaber verweigert die Lizenz.

Der perfekte Knieschuss.

Weitermachen, toller Thread.

R.S.


----------



## Andal (24. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> der F.A. nimmt die Personalien des "Loters" auf und gibt sie an den Vorstand weiter.
> 
> ...



|good:

Da hat er ja gleich drei Sachen auf einmal. Er hat Recht, einen Knieschuss und die Arxxxkarte. Ein neues Ü-Ei!? |wavey:


----------



## Rheinspezie (24. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*



Andal schrieb:


> |good:
> 
> Da hat er ja gleich drei Sachen auf einmal. Er hat Recht, einen Knieschuss und die Arxxxkarte. Ein neues Ü-Ei!? |wavey:



Andal, es geht noch weiter:

durch den ganzen Trubel wird der Loter landesweit bekannt, hält Lot-Seminare und Manifeste, inkl. Lot-Guidings und bringt seinen eigenen Lot-Stock auf den Markt,den er teuer verlötet...äähh verkauft.

natürlich in weiß :m...

R.S.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (24. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> der F.A. nimmt die Personalien des "Loters" auf und gibt sie an den Vorstand weiter.
> 
> ...




Aus eigener Erfahrung an mehreren Gewässern kann ich sagen, das es der Ausgabestelle völlig egal ist wer wo auf welcher Liste steht  Bei den meisten Gastkarten bei uns steht auch z.B immer, das man keine neue Karte mehr bekommt, wenn man die Fangmeldung nicht abgibt (was ja eigentlich noch "schlimmer" ist als nur zu loten). Das mache ich schon seit Jahren nicht mehr. Da müsste ich ja eigentlich auch 100 pro auf so einer Liste sein...Karten bekomme ich trotzdem.

Die Ausgabestelle verdient da nichts dran...denen ist das egal. Denkt ihr wirklich, das sich ein Betreiber eine ellenlange Liste ansieht, er aber so gut wie nichts dran verdient und hinter einem noch 5 andere wartende Kunden stehen? Hauptsache es werden Köder, Zubehör usw verkauft...das ist das einzige für was die sich interessieren.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (24. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Seit über 30 Jahren habe ich meine Prüfung und ich habe allerhand Tageskarten gelöst. Aber noch nie hat jemand eine Liste betrachtet oder sonst irgendwas.

Vielleicht hat sich der Rheinspezie auch nur ein paar zu viel hinter die Binde gelötet, bevor der Post entstanden ist.:q


----------



## yukonjack (24. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*



Testudo schrieb:


> Seit über 30 Jahren habe ich meine Prüfung und ich habe allerhand Tageskarten gelöst. Aber noch nie hat jemand eine Liste betrachtet oder sonst irgendwas.
> 
> Vielleicht hat sich der Rheinspezie auch nur ein paar zu viel hinter die Binde gelötet, bevor der Post entstanden ist.:q



gegen Mittag schon die Hacken voll ? kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Lajos1 (24. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*



D1985 schrieb:


> Aus eigener Erfahrung an mehreren Gewässern kann ich sagen, das es der Ausgabestelle völlig egal ist wer wo auf welcher Liste steht  Bei den meisten Gastkarten bei uns steht auch z.B immer, das man keine neue Karte mehr bekommt, wenn man die Fangmeldung nicht abgibt (was ja eigentlich noch "schlimmer" ist als nur zu loten). Das mache ich schon seit Jahren nicht mehr. Da müsste ich ja eigentlich auch 100 pro auf so einer Liste sein...Karten bekomme ich trotzdem.
> 
> Die Ausgabestelle verdient da nichts dran...denen ist das egal. Denkt ihr wirklich, das sich ein Betreiber eine ellenlange Liste ansieht, er aber so gut wie nichts dran verdient und hinter einem noch 5 andere wartende Kunden stehen? Hauptsache es werden Köder, Zubehör usw verkauft...das ist das einzige für was die sich interessieren.


Hallo,

siehst Du und genau das ist mit ein Grund warum, im Gegensatz zu früherer großzügigerer Regelung, seit etlichen Jahren es bei uns nur Gastkarten gibt, wenn ein Vereinsmitglied den Gast begleitet.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (24. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> siehst Du und genau das ist mit ein Grund warum, im Gegensatz zu früherer großzügigerer Regelung, seit etlichen Jahren es bei uns nur Gastkarten gibt, wenn ein Vereinsmitglied den Gast begleitet.
> 
> ...



Bei uns das gleiche. Und er muss sich noch nicht einmal eine Karte kaufen. Der Fischereischein reicht aus, um mit meiner "zweiten Rute " zu fischen. Damit ist aber Spinnfischen auch ausgeschlossen. Gastkarten haben wir in unseren eigenen Gewässern gar keine.


----------



## willmalwassagen (24. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

*§ 45*

* Mitführen von Fanggeräten
 und sonstiger Fangmittel*

 Niemand darf an oder auf Gewässern, in denen er  nicht zum Fischfang berechtigt ist, Fanggeräte und sonstige Fangmittel  fangfertig mitführen. Das Mitführen unerlaubter Fanggeräte und sonstiger  Fangmittel an oder auf Gewässern ist untersagt.

Du kannst jetzt natürlich ne Diskussion anfangen was fangfertig ist.
Lass dich anzeigen, wiederspreche dem Bußgeldbescheid. Dann erklärts dir ein Richter genau.


----------



## Lajos1 (24. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Hallo Andal,

Gastkarten gibt es bei uns für etwa die Hälfte der Gewässer.
Für die echten oder vermeintlichen "Schmuckstückchen"gibt es keine.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Rheinspezie (24. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*



Testudo schrieb:


> Seit über 30 Jahren habe ich meine Prüfung und ich habe allerhand Tageskarten gelöst. Aber noch nie hat jemand eine Liste betrachtet oder sonst irgendwas.
> 
> *Vielleicht hat sich der Rheinspezie auch nur ein paar zu viel hinter die Binde gelötet, bevor der Post entstanden ist*.:q





Schliesst Du gerade von Dir auf Andere? :q:q:q

R.S.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (24. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> *§ 45*
> 
> * Mitführen von Fanggeräten
> und sonstiger Fangmittel*
> ...




Zu dem leidigen Thema Schwarzangelei gibt es hier noch mehr Stränge, in denen die Strafen immer viel zu gering ausfallen. Klar das hier jemand der nicht mal angelt besonders hart bestraft wird.

@Rheinspezie: nein habe ich nicht, heute zumindest nicht|supergri


----------



## kreuzass (24. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass eine Rute ohne Angelhaken - ob jetzt damit ausgelotet oder nur eine Montage austariert wird - schlicht kein fangfertiges Gerät ist, sofern keine weiteren Utensilien mitgeführt werden aus denen man kurzerhand eine fangfertige Rute zusammenstellen kann. Mir wollte diesbezüglich auch schon jmd. an den Karren pieseln. Hatte lediglich eine Rute samt Rolle und Schnur, sowie Pose, Blei und Wirbel am Start. Hat er versucht, ist damit jedoch nicht durchgekommen.

Selbstverständlich kann soetwas je nach Sachverhalt, Umständen und handelnden Personen wiederum anders ausschauen.

Jedoch habe ich daraus etwas für mich mitgenommen. Es handelt sich um ein Spannungsfeld welches ich durch mein unüberlegtes und auch - in dem Falle - sehr selbstbezogenes Handeln - schließlich kann ich meine Montage auch am Wasser austarieren, wenn ich in meinem erkauften Erlaubniszeitfenster bin - nicht noch einmal betreten muss. Völlig unnötig.


----------



## Lajos1 (25. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Hallo,

was ich an der ganzen Sache nicht verstehe und auch nicht nachvollziehen kann; in meiner jahrzentelangen Anglerzeit wäre ich nie auf die Idee gekommen, mich mit einer Angel zum Ausloten, Austarieren oder sonstnochwas ohne tatsächlich angeln zu wollen an ein Gewässer zu begeben in dem ich fischereiberechtigt bin. Ist doch vielzu umständlich und zeitaufwändig. Das an einem Gewässer durchzuziehen, an dem man nicht fischereiberechtigt ist erschließt sich mir aber überhaupt nicht, außer man legt es als Querulant darauf an Schwierigkeiten zu bekommen.

Petri Heil

Lajos

PS. ich glaube immer noch, daß der Themenstarter etwas "trollig" unterwegs war.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Ich stell mir gerade den Richter vor, der sowas verhandeln muss, wenn ein Bewirtschafter einen solchen Nichtangler anzeigt, der an einem Gewässer gelotet hat, wo der Zugang nicht verboten war - und ein Kontrolletti als Zeuge was von Fischwilderei meinte....:

Richter:
Der Angeklagte hatte also keinen Haken an der Angel und auch keinen Köder?

Zeuge:
Ja, das stimmt, aber er hatte eine Angelrute!

Richter:
Aber mit dieser Angelrute war es doch so nicht möglich, einen Fisch zu fangen ohne Haken und Köder?

Zeuge:
Ja, aber er hatte doch eine Angelrute dabei!!!

Richter:
Am Ende der Schnur hing aber nur ein Lotblei, weder Köder noch Haken?

Zeuge:
Ja, aber er hatte doch eine Angelrute dabei!!!!!!!!!!

Richter:
Er hatte aber auch weder direkt vor Ort noch in seinem Auto Haken oder Köder??

Zeuge:
Ja, aber er hatte doch eine Angelrute dabei!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Richter (langsam die Geduld verlierend):
Er konnte also keinesfalls einen Fisch fangen und er angelte also auch nicht?

Zeuge:
Ja, aber er hatte doch eine Angelrute dabei!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## oberfranke (25. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Ein Ehepaar fuhr am Wochenende an einen See, wo man fischen konnte. Er  liebte es im Morgengrauen zu fischen und sie las unheimlich gern. Eines  morgens nach dem Fischen legte sich der Mann nochmal hin. Obwohl die  Frau sich nicht gut auskannte, fuhr sie mit dem Boot raus, ruderte ein  kurze Strecke, legte Anker an und nahm Ihre Lektüre auf. Nach kurzer  Zeit erschien der Fischereiaufseher in seinem Motorboot.

Er sprach Sie an: "Guten Morgen, gnädige Frau. Was machen Sie denn hier?"

"Ich lese" - antwortete Sie und dachte für sich: "... das sieht doch jeder."

"Sie  befinden sich hier aber in der Zone, in der Fischen verboten ist."  "Aber ich fische doch gar nicht ...", das sehen Sie doch.

"Tja, Sie haben aber die komplette Ausrüstung dabei." Ich werde Sie mitnehmen und Ihnen einen Strafzettel austellen müssen.

"Wenn Sie das tun, werde ich Sie wegen Vergewaltigung anzeigen!", erwiderte die erboste Frau.

"Aber ich habe Sie doch gar nicht berührt ...!"

"Tja, Sie haben aber die komplette Ausrüstung dabei!"


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

;-))))))))))))))


----------



## Lajos1 (25. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo Meefo 46,
> 
> da hast Du recht, denn das Gesetz stellt ja nur die Rechtsgrundlage dar.
> Kommt es zum Treffen vor Gericht, weiß erstmal niemand wie die Sache ausgeht, denn die Auslegung des Gesetzes obliegt dem Gericht. Würde das Gesetz immer eins zu eins vom Gericht übernommen werden - wir bräuchten weder Staats- noch Rechtsanwalt.
> ...


Hallo Thomas,

ich hatte früher öfters (rein beruflich) mit Gerichten zu tun, so ein Wunschkonzert läuft dort nicht immer ab, es kann genau so gut andersherum ablaufen und wie oben schon erwähnt, das Gesetz ist die Rechtsgrundlage über die Auslegung entscheidet das Gericht auf den jeweiligen Fall bezogen. In einem hypothetischen "Loter Fall" weiß niemand vorher was herauskommt. Geht von Einstellung des Verfahrens bis zum Schuldspruch.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Und?
Das ist immer so vor Gericht (und auf hohe See  ist man ja bekanntlich in Gottes Hand)...

Aber was hat dieses Grundsätzliche hier mit dem Loten zu tun?

Wenn Du nicht angelst, kannste auch nicht "schwarz"angeln...

Spätestens in der Berufungsinstanz ist das Thema durch - es kann Dich auch keiner verurteilen, wenn Du mit einem Schlepper *nicht* auf der Autobahn fährst, nur weil Du nen Schlepper hast und nicht auf der Autobahn damit fahren darfst....


----------



## Lajos1 (25. November 2015)

Hallo Thomas,

ob das in der Berufungsinstanz "durch" ist, ist genauso offen wie das Ergebnis bei der ersten Gerichtsverhandlung.
Mit dem "Loten" hat das insofern zu tun, daß Du hier durch das mehrmalige Verweisen auf den Gesetzestext den Eindruck erweckst, das wäre auf jeden Fall straffrei - ist es aber nicht.
Beim echten Gericht geht es auch anders - und zwar ganz anders - zu als in den Fernsehgerichtserien (die Verantwortlichen dieser Serien waren meiner Meinung nach noch nie bei einer richtigen Verhandlung).

Petri Heil

Lajos

Hallo oberfranke,

also, alles klar. Du schreibst mir, wo Du in der Wiesent fischst und ich komme dann im Frühjahr zu der Strecke, zum Teasen. Da ich ja weder einen Haken dranhabe noch irgendwie einen Fisch fangen will ist dies nach Deiner Auslegung ja absolut erlaubt und sanktionsfrei. Falls ich wider Erwarten (in Echt in jedem Fall) Schwierigkeiten bekomme wirst Du mich, da Du ja das befürwortest auf jeden Fall entlasten können.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*



> Verweisen auf den Gesetzestext den Eindruck erweckst, das wäre auf jeden Fall straffrei - ist es aber nicht.


Gegen welches Gesetz würde denn verstossen beim reinen loten, wenn der Zugang zum Gewässer grundsätzlich erlaubt wäre ??


----------



## Revilo62 (25. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Wenn die Rechtssprechung so eindeutig wäre, wie von manchen
Kollegen vermutet, würde es keiner solchen Diskussionen benötigen.
Sicher ist eine Lotrute keine *fangfertige *Angel, weil es schlicht unmöglich ist, damit einen Fisch zu fangen.
Aber, es gibt im Strafrecht den Begriff der *Vorbereitungstat,
z.B. § 263 StGb,*zwar nicht unmittelbar im Zusammenhang mit Angeln und auch sicher weit hergeholt, aber bei entsprechender Interpretation und übermotiviertem Staatsanwalt, kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass es zumindest Ärger geben könnte.
Man muss mir zwar die Vorbereitung zu einer Straftat oder Ordnungswidrigkeit beweisen, ich komme aber auch in Beweisnot, den Vorwurf zu entkräften, denn ich habe ja noch keine gültige Angelkarte.  Und nu ;+
Die Beweislast habe ich aber nicht, wenn ich in eine in zeitlicher Nähe ausgestellte Gastkarte habe.
Sicher sehr weit hergeholt, aber nicht unmöglich, ob es zu einer Verurteilung oder Einstellung kommt, ist erstmal egal, den Ärger braucht wohl keiner.
Letztendlich ist die Art und Weise der Kommunikation das Entscheidende, es soll aber immer noch "Kontrollettis" mit einer gewissen "Blockwartmenthalität" geben  .

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## oberfranke (25. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

@lajos1 
Der Fred geht ums loten per Sonar. 

In deinem Beitrag 71 hast du die Theorie teasen schon mal aufgestellt und ich habe ausführlich darauf geantwortet. 
somit werde ich darauf nicht mehr eingehen.

@revilo62

Zum Thema Vorbereitungstat. 
In der fränkischen und im Raum Bamberg, Erlangen gibt es sogenannte Bogensportvereine. 

Die Damen und Herren laufen wie Robin Hood bekleidet mit Pfeil und Bogen durch den Wald und schießen auf lebensechte Plastiktiere. 
Die vereinigte Jägerschaft hat sich dagegen gewehrt. 
Da man mit diesen Bogen statt nen Plastikhasen auch nen echten schießen kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> , es soll aber immer noch "Kontrollettis" mit einer gewissen "Blockwartmenthalität" geben  .


Das dürfte eher das Grundproblem sein/beschreiben als das Loten an sich ....

Wenn ein Kontrolleur meint, jemand wegen nicht angeln anzeigen zu müssen und ALLEN Parteien (ja auch dem Bewirtschafter und sich selber) Stress machen zu müssen wegen sowas - dann ist solchen Leuten eh nicht zu helfen..

Ich habe aber auch schon des Öfteren geschrieben:
Ich würde trotz allem einfach fragen.......

Das nicht zu tun, verursacht genauso unnötig Stress wie "Blockis" als Aufseher und sich abgrenzende bzw. Angler ausgrenzende Bewirtschafter..


----------



## Lajos1 (25. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Hallo Thomas,

möglicherweise gegen das betreffende Fischereigesetz, denn (bleiben wir ausnahmsweise beim Bayerischen, da kenne ich mich aus) es ist im Gesetz nicht definiert, was ein Fanggerät oder auch gebrauchsfähiges Fanggerät eigentlich ausmacht. Und hier ist es dann eben vor Gericht eine Ausslegungsache und weder Du noch ich oder sonstwer können im Vorfeld Wissen, wie letztendlich entschieden wird.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Ohne Haken und Köder in erreichbarer Nähe wage ich vorherzusagen, dass das auch kein nicht angelnder Richter das als Angeln bezeichnen würde...

Zudem gehts ja nicht um Bayern hier..

Aber ich weiss, in Bayern ticken Uhren anders, in bayerischen Vereinen eh - Amigo e.V.?
;-))))


----------



## Trollwut (25. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*



Pacman1710 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Muß mich auch mal zu Wort melden.
> 
> ...




|good:


Rechtlich vollkommen in Ordnung ohne Tageskarte zu loten (Möglichkeit des schnellens fangfertigmachens der Rute ausgeschlossen), trotzdem vorher fragen.

Ich darf mich (verquere Ausnahmen mal ausgeschlossen) auch 2m neben den nächsten Angler setzen, wenn ich angeln möchte. Macht man aber entweder nicht, oder fragt vorher nach, obs denjenigen stört. Gehört zum Respekt und zeigt Interesse an nem guten Miteinander


----------



## Revilo62 (25. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*



oberfranke schrieb:


> @lajos1
> Der Fred geht ums loten per Sonar.
> 
> Nicht unbedingt, er sprach von Lotrute und/oder Sonar.
> ...


----------



## Lajos1 (25. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Hallo oberfranke,

von reinem Sonarloten war im Eingangsthread nicht die Rede. 
Auf Deine Antwort bin ich im Beitrag Nr. 84 eingegangen, darauf hast Du nicht mehr geantwortet, gut musst Du auch nicht.
Aber Du vertritts die Meinung: kein Haken, kein Fischen und doch gehst Du nicht auf das Teasen ein. Du brauchst auch keine Angst zu haben, dass ich bei Dir an der Wiesent auftauche; wie schon erwähnt halte ich das Teasen für Quatsch. Mir ging es auch nur darum, aufzuzeigen, daß es nicht so einfach ist mit kein Haken - kein Fischen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Hier gehts aber um Loten, nicht um teasen...


----------



## Andal (25. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Ich schlage vor, ihr zieht los und probiert das aus. Ist ja schon wie bei den alten griechischen Gelehrten die lieber tagelang stritten, wie viele Zähne ein Pferd haben muss, statt in den Stall zu gehen und zu zählen, weil sich dafür zu vornehm und gebildet waren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Dazu ist ja ein Forum (unter anderem) da ;-))


----------



## zanderzone (25. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Habe ich auch gerade gedacht!  124 Beiträge für so eine Frage! Nimm die Rute und geh einfach ans Wasser!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Da diskutiert wird, ist es für andere eben nicht sinnbefreit, auch wenns für Dich das sein kann - nicht immer nur die eigene kleine Welt sehen...

Ist aber hier nicht das Thema..


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Nochmal die Frage durchlesen, um was es in diesem Thread geht.

Dazu schreiben.

Nicht dazu, ob einer den Thread für sinnvoll hält oder nicht (scheint immerhin so sinnvoll zu sein, sich über mögliche Sinnlosigkeit auszulassen, dass sich manche zum schreiben darüber bemüßigt sehen - könnt gerne dazu nen eigenen Thread aufmachen, aber nicht den hier mißbrauchen):
Das nennt man Offtopic und wird gelöscht...


----------



## Andal (25. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Vielleicht versuchen wir das ganze mal als Praktiker anzugehen!?

http://cms.hfv-schorndorf.de/index.php/gewaesser/19-die-rems

Dem Link folgend kann man Bilder des genannten Gewässers Rems einsehen. Hier braucht man keine Angel um zu loten. Ein Bambusstock, für heimatverbundene Zeitgenossen auch einer vom Haselstrauch, dazu etwas Maurerschnur und ein passender Stein. Mehr ist bei dieser fulminanten Gewässergröße nicht nötig, wird dementsprechend auch keine rechtlichen Dinge berühren. Vielleicht ein paar argwöhnische Blicke generieren.


----------



## Mozartkugel (25. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

bemerkenswert das erst jetzt jemand drauf kommt. Der TE hat es ja recht früh geschrieben mit der Rems in Schorndorf (post #7). Also lieber nicht loten, sonst macht er sich doppelt verdächtig :m

Naja gut, viele sind halt nicht aus der Gegend. Ich auch nicht, aber die Rems kenne ich dennoch.


----------



## GeorgeB (25. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Im Grunde doch recht einfach, auch wenn es kompliziert enden kann. Wenn man hier im Forum diese Frage stellt, zeigt das doch schon, dass dieses Problem in der Praxis(!) so ganz eindeutig nicht sein kann. Viele Meinungen, viele Unklarheiten.

Eines ist zumindest sicher, wie man hier lesen kann: Von vielen Anglern wird es als schlechter Stil angesehen. Ergo würde ich es nicht tun. Weil ich auch nicht wollte, dass es jemand an "meinem" öffentlich zugänglichen Privatgewässer macht. Man fragt vorher, und akzeptiert die Antwort ohne Murren und Knurren. 

Wird man, so man es trotzdem tut, angezeigt, kann es natürlich gut ausgehen. Je glaubhafter man sein Ansinnen machen und beweisen kann. Also je weniger "fangfähig" die Ausrüstung, je genauer die Tagesdokumentation des vorher ausgeloteten Gewässerbereichs. Aber man kann eben auch an einen verärgerten Aufseher geraten, der dann vor Gericht einfach lügt und behauptet, man habe im letzten Moment Haken und Köder ins Gebüsch geworfen, und durch ein Lotblei ersetzt. Und dann kann man eben auch an einen genervten Richter geraten, der sich verscheixxert vorkommt. Vor Gericht und auf hoher See. Ihr kennt das.

Wo man eventuellen Ärger vermeiden kann, vermeidet man ihn. Wem das egal ist, der soll es tun. Sich aber hinterher nicht über immer mehr Verbote wundern, oder sich über ein anhängiges Verfahren beschweren.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (25. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo oberfranke,
> 
> von reinem Sonarloten war im Eingangsthread nicht die Rede.



Doch, Lajos - Stichwort "Sonarrute". Und zugegebernermaßen bezogen sich meine Postings bzw. meine eigenen Aktivitäten vor allem darauf.


----------



## Revilo62 (25. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Also wenn man mit der* Lotrute oder einer Sonarrute* (Sonarphone) einfach  ein Gewässer erkunden möchte, braucht man da eine Tageskarte für? Weil  dem Fischfang geht man ja nicht nach.

nur zur Erinnerung, da werden beide Varianten abgefragt!!
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Lajos1 (25. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Hallo kaulbarschspezi,

hat sich durch den Beitag von Revilo62 erledigt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (25. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Aber selbst wenn sich die Frage fischereirechtlich eindeutig beantworten ließe, bleibt völlig offen, ob der Hege- und Fischereiverein Schorndorf e.V. das als Hausherr (-> Hausrecht) auch dulden möchte.

Womit wir wieder ganz am Anfang stehen. Besser den Schmied selber fragen, als mit den Schmiedeln zu diskutieren.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*



Andal schrieb:


> Vielleicht versuchen wir das ganze mal als Praktiker anzugehen!?
> 
> http://cms.hfv-schorndorf.de/index.php/gewaesser/19-die-rems
> 
> Dem Link folgend kann man Bilder des genannten Gewässers Rems einsehen. Hier braucht man keine Angel um zu loten. Ein Bambusstock, für heimatverbundene Zeitgenossen auch einer vom Haselstrauch, dazu etwas Maurerschnur und ein passender Stein. Mehr ist bei dieser fulminanten Gewässergröße nicht nötig, wird dementsprechend auch keine rechtlichen Dinge berühren. Vielleicht ein paar argwöhnische Blicke generieren.



ja hab ich doch gesagt#6


----------



## Lajos1 (25. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Hallo,

Dank des von Andal eingestellten Links ist mir jetzt klar, der Themenstarter wollte uns ein bißchen hochnehmen. 
An diesem Gewässer braucht man gar nicht loten.
Hilfe, wir wurden ver.....t. 

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Wer sich die Strecke bei Google als Luftbild mal ansieht, erkennt, das es sich um stark strömende Stellen handelt und ruhigere, offensichtlich tiefere Abschnitte. Loten lohnt sich also immer.

Mit dem Echolot verstehe ich hier nicht. Mehr als Wassertiefe kann es kaum liefern, dafür ist es zu flach.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Manche Angler brauchen nicht loten, man liest das Gewässer...

Deswegen auch das teilweise Unverständnis........


----------



## ernie1973 (25. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Bei all dem Gefasel hier sollte man sich mal in die Lage eines Kontrolleurs versetzen und sich ernsthaft fragen, wie schnell ein Blinker oder ein Haken doch entfernt und (unfindbar) entsorgt ist, wenn der Kontrolleur sich auf dem Weg zum Angler - Verzeihung - "Loter" macht. 

Da steht dann am Ende aus Kontrolleurssicht einer ohne Karte, der selbstverständlich nur (noch???) mit Blei o.ä. am "loten" ist.

:vik:

...naja - muss jeder selber wissen - aber - *man soll tatsächlich auch noch NACH dem Erwerb einer Tageskarte noch loten & somit all diese Probleme vermeiden können* - oder geht dann zuviel kostbare Angelzeit verloren???

*g*

Muss jeder selber wissen - aber die Auslegung des Begriffs "fangfertiges" oder "fangbereites" Angelgerät variiert regional - manche verstehen darunter auch schon eine Angel, die mit nur unerheblichem Aufwand in eine "fangfertige" verwandelt werden kann, *ohne tatsächlich* schon "fangfertig" zu sein.

Aber - vor Gericht und auf hoher See sind wir alle in Gottes Hand!


Petri!


Ernie


----------



## Pacman1710 (25. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was ich an der ganzen Sache nicht verstehe und auch nicht nachvollziehen kann; in meiner jahrzentelangen Anglerzeit wäre ich nie auf die Idee gekommen, mich mit einer Angel zum Ausloten, Austarieren oder sonstnochwas ohne tatsächlich angeln zu wollen an ein Gewässer zu begeben in dem ich fischereiberechtigt bin. Ist doch vielzu umständlich und zeitaufwändig. Das an einem Gewässer durchzuziehen, an dem man nicht fischereiberechtigt ist erschließt sich mir aber überhaupt nicht, außer man legt es als Querulant darauf an Schwierigkeiten zu bekommen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Lajos,

eben weil es Zeitaufwendig ist macht man es in der Regel vor dem eigentlichen Angeltag, um, wie schon mal von mir erwähnt, am eigentlichem Tag X sofort effektiv angeln zu können.
Ich habe das früher fast nur so gemacht, natürlich erst nach Rücksprache mit dem jeweiligen Besitzer/Pächte.
Da ich jetzt bevorzugt an Gewässern unterwegs bin, an dem Boot und Echo erlaubt sind, hat sich aber das Thema für mich sozusagen Erledigt. #6


----------



## Lajos1 (25. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Hallo Pacman1710,

Mit zeitaufwändig habe ich nicht das eigentliche Loten gemeint, sondern die Zeit, die man insgesamt dafür braucht, wenn man es unabhängig zum eigentlichen Angeln macht.
Beispiel: Gewässer ca. 20 Kilometer entfernt, vom Auto aus noch ca. 500 Meter zur Angelstelle zu Fuß;
Hin- und Rückweg mit dem Auto ca. 40 Minuten, zu Fuß ca. 15 Minuten, eigentliches Loten ca. 5 Minuten = 1 Stunde.
Eine Stunde Aufwand (Autokosten mal gar nicht gerechnet) für eine Tätigkeit die beim Fischen am nächsten morgen in eben 5 Minuten erledigt ist. Effektiv ist etwas anderes.
Ist das Gewässer weiter weg sieht es noch schlechter aus.
Aus eben diesem Grund bin ich nie auf den Gedanken gekommen das vorher zu tun. Was mich aber seit langem nicht mehr groß juckt, da ich überwiegend Fliegen- und etwas auch Spinnfischer bin und zum Ansitzangeln allenfalls 3 - 5 mal im Jahr aufbreche.

Petri Heil

Lajos

Petri Heil


----------



## Pacman1710 (25. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Hallo Lajos,

Ich weis ja nicht wie du lotest, aber mit 5min ist das gründliche Loten nicht abgetan. Ich würde eher 5 Std. behaupten. Kommt natürlich immer auf das Gwässer an.
Wenn ich jedoch ein Gewässer im Auge habe bei dem sich das Loten auch rentieren würde, dann bin ich da meist den ganzen Tag unterwegs.
Das beginnt mit optischer HotSpot-Suche mit Fernglas und co. und hört mit dem Loten verschiedener Stellen auf!!!

Wenn ich das am eigentlichen Angeltag machen würde, kann ich anschließend zusammen packen und wieder heim fahren.

Zu guter letzt kommt noch die eventuelle Scheuchwirkung des Lottbleis dazu, wobei man schich darüber auch wieder streiten könnte.
An manchen Gewässern kann man da am selben Tag das angeln vergessen!


----------



## Lajos1 (25. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Hallo Pacman1710,

da kann ein neues Problem auftreten; die Stelle(n) die Du am Vortag ausgelotet hast, kann/können am nächsten morgen von Angler(n) besetzt sein und dann wars erst recht ein Schuß in den Ofen.
Also wenn ich mal auf Karpfen gehe, habe ich 3 - 4 Stellen im Auge, die erst freie nehme ich, lote vielleicht auch aus, was etwa 2 Minuten in Anspruch nehmen dürfte und dann wird gefischt.
So schlimm mit der Scheuchwirkung ist das auch nicht, ich habe an einem kleinen Gumpen schon öfters 2 Karpfen innerhalb von 10 Minuten gefangen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Pacman1710 (25. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Naja... Jeder macht es nunmal anders! 
Es ist ja auch nicht so, das ich nur eine Stelle auslote. Meistens komme ich da den gesammten See ab. Bei mir dauert es hald länger, bei dir nicht so lange. Was nun besser ist, kann man so oder so sehen.

Ich zumindest bin gerne am Wasser ob mit Angeln, oder auch nur mit Fernstecher und Lotrute!!#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*



Pacman1710 schrieb:


> Naja... Jeder macht es nunmal anders!
> ...
> Was nun besser ist, kann man so oder so sehen.


Immer schön, wenn einer nicht nur seine kleine Welt sieht, sondern auch übern Tellerrand und auch anderes toleriert.........


----------



## ernie1973 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Immer schön, wenn einer nicht nur seine kleine Welt sieht, sondern auch übern Tellerrand und auch anderes toleriert.........




Tolerieren kann und sollte man einiges - aber es ist schwer abzugrenzen, ob man "kartenfreies Loten" toleriert, oder nur im Ergebnis den Kontrolleuren die Arbeit erschwert / unmöglich macht, weil bald jeder Schwarzangler eine neue & effektive  "bin doch nur am loten-Ausrede" bereithält, nachdem er schnell & diskret noch den Haken / etc. entfernt hat, bevor der Kontrolleur bei ihm ankam....

Sehr sehr schwierig abzugrenzen im Einzelfall am Wasser....

Petri!

Ernie


----------



## fischbär (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

Natürlich ist eine Sonarrute keine fangfertige Angel. Ich teste meine selbstgebauten Sonarschaltkreise auch an einem Teich wo man nicht angeln darf. Soll die Entenpolizei doch kommen! Notfalls geh ich da vor Gericht. Was Recht ist, muss Recht bleiben! Die Regel ist doch völlig eindeutig: *fangfertige Angel*.
Wenn eine auseinandergenommene Spinnangel samt montiertem Wobbler diesen Tatbestand nicht erfüllt, wieso sollte dann eine Sonarrute eine fangfertige Angel sein?
Selbst in der Fischerprüfung wird doch nach den Bestandteilen einer Angel gefragt, und ein haken ist das immer dabei 
Solche Behauptungen wie "man könnte ja" sind ja wohl der letzte Lacher! Verhaften wir jetzt Baumarktkunden, weil sie mit der Flex ja ein Fahrrad klauen könnten. Wenn keiner kuckt und so?

> im Ergebnis den Kontrolleuren die Arbeit erschwert / unmöglich macht

Da haben sie halt Pech gehabt. Vorrauseilender Gehorsam kann aber nicht die Antwort sein.


----------



## Jose (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Tageskarte bei reinem Loten nötig?*

ein satz, den ich eigentlich nur aus deutschland kenne lautet "ich bin berechtigt", und auch diese attitüde.

übersetzen konnte mir das noch keiner: "fliegenfickerei".

die verstehen das einfach nicht, weil ihnen die begrifflichkeit fehlt.


ich find, der TE soll endlich loslegen und selber die "obrigkeit" rufen.
gäb nen schönen artikel im Magazin und wohl auch etliche lacher.

schon mal aufgefallen, dass sogar dem TE das thema zu blöd geworden ist?


----------

